# HRB pen with sterling silver components



## duncsuss (Feb 10, 2013)

Some months ago I bought some HRB pen blanks from Matt (WMM) for a special project. Today I finished it -- a pen made with solid sterling silver components at the request of a friend.

The components come from www.SilverPenParts.com ... my friend asked for a MeisterNib "medium" nib.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful combo. I already like sterling the rosewood just sets it off. Nice work.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, A very impressive pen.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 10, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful combo. I already like sterling the rosewood just sets it off. Nice work.





Vern Tator said:


> Wow, A very impressive pen.



Thanks Mike & Vern ... this result makes the hunt for "not just any old rosewood blank" worth the effort.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 10, 2013)

That is a pretty special piece of wood and the components are first rate. Well done.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 10, 2013)

You did that beautiful piece of HRB justice with great Form, Fit and Finish.
Like your matching finial too.
Well done Duncan.
What is your finishing process?

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 11, 2013)

greenmtnguy said:


> That is a pretty special piece of wood and the components are first rate. Well done.


Thanks.



rdabpenman said:


> You did that beautiful piece of HRB justice with great Form, Fit and Finish.
> Like your matching finial too.
> Well done Duncan.
> What is your finishing process?
> ...



Thanks Les.

I applied many coats of thin CA (I've never had success when I tried medium, it just doesn't work for me.)

Then I wet-sanded with 400 grit on a backing block till it was perfectly even -- the test being to wipe off and dry the blank and look for shiny patches (which would mean a low spot).

Checking with calipers to ensure final fit would be good, I used the coarsest Micromesh sponge pad to first bring it down to about 0.003" oversize, then worked through the grits.

Finally I used Hut's Ultragloss plastic polish to get rid of the fine scratches left behind by the Micromesh.

I polished the silver components using red jewellers' rouge on a small buffing wheel (3" maybe? came from Harbor Freight, it fits in a drill chuck) that I ran in the lathe at about 200rpm. Enough to polish, not so much that it grabbed the parts and threw them across the garage


----------

